# Rift Account bezahlung



## Soest1979 (4. März 2011)

Ok versuche ich mit Hilf Programm und habe etwas schreib Probleme und hoffe auf Verständnis.

Wenn man das Forum von Rift beobachtet ist es sehr enttäuschend für den einen und den anderen.
Und dabei gehen die Meinungen sehr weit auseinander .Ich versuche auf dieser weise etwas verständnis und auch Aufklärung her bei zu rufen.

Jeder der das Spiel gekauft hat freut sich auf dem Produkt wo bei mehr stress ist als alles andere.

Fangen wir mal an ,wir kennen ja das die meisten MMO-Spiele verschiedene Bezahlsystem haben.
Dabei gib es 3 Möglichkeiten   KK oder PP oder Game-Zeit.

Ich laufe in einem laden (keine Werbung) und Kaufe das Game wo bei 30 Tage Inbegriff  vorhanden ist . 

Mal im ernst was versteht Ihr da rüber ?

Wenn 30 Tage Kostenlos Spiel möglich ist mit einen Abo (Anmeldung einer KK oder PP)mit gleichzeitige Kündigung gib es sogar da Probleme und man kann nicht Spielen .

Auch wenn die 3 Optionen vorhanden ist aber Game-Zeit Karte noch nicht auf Mark ist was soll man da machen ? Warten bis ELV vorhanden ist ? 

Aber auf der Verpackung steht 30 Kostenlos Spielen .Telefonisch habe ich versucht es zu klären und werde vertröstet oder Forum werden verschlossen ,wo bei man auf Punkt kommt und sachlich .Wo bei gemerkt Jeder hat nicht mal KK oder PP wo bei gezwungener weise immer zu KK kommt .Ist das jetzt User der fehler oder Betreiber und Verkäufer ?Meinungsverschiedenheiten und Unverständlichkeit ist Freies Land .

49.95 Euro sind wert los und kann nichts mehr machen weil ich das Game über Steam bezahlt habe ..Das blöde ist noch ich kann kein Englisch um die sache zu kleren oder zu Stornieren weil ich als Kunde verascht vor komme .


----------



## MrBlaki (4. März 2011)

Wenn du beim Support vertröstet wirst gibt es wohl nur die Möglichkeit eine Gametimecard zu kaufen um zu spielen.
Sicher ist ärgerlich das du die 30 Tage wohl nicht bekommst, aber direkt die 50€ die du fürs Spiel ausgegeben hast in die Ecke werfen? Ein wenig übertrieben.


----------



## Soest1979 (4. März 2011)

Da hast du recht aber ich habe keinen PP und KK leider ..Ich weis echt nicht was ich noch machen kann !!Warum um erlich zu sein ca.13.00 Euro ausgeben wenn 30Tage kostenlos ist


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2011)

Es ist wirklich doof, dass man das im vorraus nicht weiß, dass das Abo abgeschlossen sein muss. Damals bei Everquest 2 habe ich auch blöd geguggt, aber nicht zu knapp. Dennoch heißt es nicht, dass diese 30 Tage einfach futsch sind. Wenn ud dir jetzt z.B. eine Karte für 30 Tage holst bekommste ja die anderen dazu, also einmalog 60 Tage für den Preis von 30.


----------



## Soest1979 (4. März 2011)

aber in der hinsicht eine eine verarsche um es freundlich aus zu drücken.


----------



## MrBlaki (4. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich doof, dass man das im vorraus nicht weiß, dass das Abo abgeschlossen sein muss. Damals bei Everquest 2 habe ich auch blöd geguggt, aber nicht zu knapp. Dennoch heißt es nicht, dass diese 30 Tage einfach futsch sind. Wenn ud dir jetzt z.B. eine Karte für 30 Tage holst bekommste ja die anderen dazu, also einmalog 60 Tage für den Preis von 30.



Da sagst auch wieder was, garnicht mehr dran gedacht >.<


----------



## Tamîkus (4. März 2011)

ich will ma rift spielen oder besser gesagt antesten und würde hier ma gern fragen wie is das so die quests die atmosphäre und ob das son hardwarefresser is wie ich von manchen gehört hab


----------



## Sikes (4. März 2011)

Wieso Verarsche? Wenn du es auf Amazon bestellt hast, steht dass du unter umständen ein Abo erstellen musst um das Spiel zu spielen bzw. die 30 Freitage zu bekommen (Sogar mit dem Hinweis, dass man Kreditkarte oder Paypal braucht, Timecard wird auch als alternative genannt, die gibts aber zum Start von Rift aber noch nicht, was aber schon LANGE bekannt war). Auf der Packung wird sicherlich auch ein Hinweis drauf sein, dass man zum spielen ein Abo benötigt wird. Ich finde das ist deutlich verständlich und für alles andere gibts das Forum bzw. den Support in welchen du überall nachlesen kannst was zum Start geht oder eben nicht. Ausserdem kann man ohne Probleme den Code einlösen, Abo erstellen und danach das Abo kündigen und die Zahlungsinformation wieder löschen. Hab das heute auch bei einem Kumpel gemacht, funktioniert tadellos OHNE zusätliche Kosten. Das grösste Problem im Moment ist, das wenn du einen Code aktiviert und ein Abo abgeschlossen hast ca. eine halbe Stunde warten musst bevor du dich ins Getümmel stürzen kannst, da (nach Forumsinfo) die Flut an Keyregistrierungen grade einen Hochstand erlebt. Falls du nun keine KK oder PP hast... Warten bis die Timecards kommen und 60 Tage mehr zocken. Aufregen darüber? Ja kann man natürlich, nur eben... es war schon von Anfang an klar kommuniziert. Ich würde da also eher die Schuld beim Verkäufer suchen und danach bei dir selbst


----------



## Sikes (4. März 2011)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich will ma rift spielen oder besser gesagt antesten und würde hier ma gern fragen wie is das so die quests die atmosphäre und ob das son hardwarefresser is wie ich von manchen gehört hab



Bis ca. Level 10-14 ist es noch eher unspektakulär, bzw die Quests haben Tutorial Charakter und erklären dir die Rifts usw. Atmosphärisch ist das Spiel auf jedenfall. Die Welt ist eine Spur düsterer wie z.B. HdRO, also eher wie WAR und man hat eher das Gefühl das die ganze Umgebung überlegt angelegt wurde und nicht wie so oft eine lieblos hingepflanzte Fläche. Rifts und Invasionen sind allgemein recht gut zu bekämpfen, je nach Uhrzeit dauerts halt aber mal länger bis eine Truppe auftaucht die sich dagegen stellt. Während des Headstarts war es aber auch noch um 4 Uhr morgens möglich. Hardwarefresser... finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich. Ultra einstellungen sind mit den meisten Geräten möglich, als Beispiel mein Laptop mit einer 8600M GT. Selbst wenn dann Probleme bestehen kann man in den Einstellungen die Low Quality Version starten und selbst da schaut das Spiel noch ganz ordentlich aus. Auf Ultra kann man aber noch jede Menge kleinigkeiten weiter verbessern, etwa die Sichtweite, wobei dann halt nur alles vorgeladen wird, was man eh nicht mehr sieht und so sachen eben.


----------



## Alpp (4. März 2011)

FLOP? Rift wird mit weitem Abstand die Nummer 2 auf dem Onlinerollenspielmarkt werden, da bin ich mal ganz ganz sicher
(wer es nicht glauben mag, einfach mal selber spielen...funzt besser als damals WoW)


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2011)

Zum Thema Hardware noch eines: Trion hat es echt geschaft ein Paradoxes Stück Software zu produzieren. Ich habe allmählich das Gefühl, nachdem ich so viel in Foren dazu gelesen habe, dass es mindestens genau so viele Spieler mit Schrottrechnern gibt, die es mit richtig hohen Settings flüssig spielen können, wie Leute, die trotz dem Besitz von Geräten im oberen Leistungsbereich, einstellen können was sie wollen und dennoch keine gescheite Framerate hinbekommen. Ich zum Beispiel darf mit durchschnittlich 14 FPS spielen egal was ich in den Settings reinmache. Es macht einfahc keinen Unterschied ob och auf Ultra spiele oder auf Niedrig.

So langsam habe ich die Theorie, dass da was für bestimmte Treiber noch gefixt werden muss. Oder es waren am Ende doch die Illuminaten, die sich gegen mich verschworen haben.


----------



## Kizna (4. März 2011)

Ich finde den Titel irgendwie leicht falsch bzw. würde mein alter Deutschlehrer dafür eine sechs für Thema verfehlt geben. Sehr poralisierend aber naja.

Jeder, aber wirklich jeder die bisher ein "Pay to Play"-MMO gespielt hat, sollte wissen, dass man grundsätzlich ein Abo abschließen muss, um den Freimonat zu erhalten. Welche Bezahlmöglichkeiten es gibt, ist auch schon seit einem Monat bekannt. Pay Pal ist im übrigen nichts anderes als ELV. Trion beauftragt einfach eine andere Firme ihr Geld einzufordern. Ansonsten kann man durchaus Gamecards über Amazon kaufen. Und die nehmen ELV. 

Hardware ist so eine Sache. Ich habe mir letztes Wochenende einen neuen Rechner zugelegt. Seitdem kann ich mit vollen Einstellungen auf Ultra spielen und habe selbst bei den größten Rift-Raids zwischen 30-40 FPS. Es war zwar wieder notwendig, aber ich denke nicht, dass jeder das Geld hat knapp 1000 Euro in einen neuen Computer zu stecken.
Rift frisst extrem viele Resourcen und auch wenn mir die Grafik gefällt, so denke ich dass man mehr daraus hätte machen können.

So und jetzt geht es weiter Richtung Level 43.


----------



## DoktorElmo (5. März 2011)

Alpp schrieb:


> FLOP? Rift wird mit weitem Abstand die Nummer 2 auf dem Onlinerollenspielmarkt werden, da bin ich mal ganz ganz sicher
> (wer es nicht glauben mag, einfach mal selber spielen...funzt besser als damals WoW)



^ this.

Auch wenn es sich besser spielen lässt als WoW und atmosphärischer ist, WoW hat einfach den größeren Namen, ich sehe das Rift auch als das erste MMO nach WoW welches sich wirklich etablieren kann, aber vermutlich nie 12 Millionen Spieler erreichen wird sondern bei 2-3 Millionen bleiben wird...

@Kizna: Zocke Rift auf 1680x1050 auf Ultra, Kantenglättung aus, sonst alles an, und habe selbst bei großen Rifts keine Probleme, und das bei nem Athlon 64 6000+, ner HD4850 und 4GB Ram.

Warum ihr alle 1000 Euro Rechner brauchts um das Spiel ruckelfrei auf Hoch genießen zu können ist mir schleierhaft, eventuell mal den PC entmüllen?


----------



## Frandibar (5. März 2011)

Um nochmal auf die Gametime Karten zurück zukommen... Die gibts bei uns beim Libro schon seit Mittwoch zu kaufen!
Und ich denk mal, wenns die bei uns in Österreich schon gibt, gibts die bei Euch in Deutschland auch mindestens schon gleichlange...


----------



## Frandibar (5. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> ^ this.
> 
> Auch wenn es sich besser spielen lässt als WoW und atmosphärischer ist, WoW hat einfach den größeren Namen, ich sehe das Rift auch als das erste MMO nach WoW welches sich wirklich etablieren kann, aber vermutlich nie 12 Millionen Spieler erreichen wird sondern bei 2-3 Millionen bleiben wird...



2 - 3 Millionen Spieler ?
Das wäre ja ein riesiger Erfolg für ein Online Rollenspiel!
Es müssen doch keine 12 Millionen Spieler sein, ich würd sagen 250.000 aktive Spieler sind schon ein großer finanzieller Erfolg, und bescheren dem Spiel eine lange Laufzeit!


----------



## Fluti (5. März 2011)

1. Es ist keine Verarsche, das gleich mal zu beginn!
2. Ein Abo muss man überall abschließen. Sei es bei WoW, Rift, Aion oder sonst wo. 
3. Die 30 Tage, die umsonst sind, sind nicht weg oder sonst was. Sondern werden eingelöst sobald man ein Abo abgeschlossen hat. Man spielt 30 tage umsonst und danach greift erst das Abo, vorher wird nichts vom Konto ect. abgebucht.
4. Paypal einzurichten ist ja mal wohl das kleinste Problem. Inzwischen läuft das meiste über Paypal (vorallem Steam). Es ist im prinzip nichts anderes wie ELV (Elektronisches Lastschriftverfahren). Hat man ein konto bei Paypal greift dieses auf das Konto zu und bucht somit den betrag vom Bankkonto ab. Ist halt nur ein kleiner umweg, wo aber keine extra Kosten entstehen. 
5. Ob Rift Top oder Flop ist, kann man jetzt noch gar nicht sagen, auch wenn der Headstart schon war. Es kam aber jetzt erst offiziel auf den Markt und auch erst nach den ersten 30 tagen, wenn die kostenfreie Spielzeit vorbei ist, kann man mehr sagen. Denn erst dann zeigt sich wie viele bei dem Spiel bleiben. Aber so oder so ist es ein sehr gutes Spiel und diverse dinge die andere MMOs falsch machten, wurden gut umgesetzt. Ob es am ende 12, 10, 7, oder 3 Millionen Spieler sind die Rift spielen werden ist völlig egal. So auch das Ziel der Entwickler. Wichtig ist das die Entwickler nicht den Faden verlieren und selbst einen Flop aus Rift machen bzw. es so Patchen das keiner mehr oder nur noch wenige lust haben es zu spielen. So wie es leider schon in anderen MMOs passiert ist. 

Ich persönlich finde es ein sehr gut gelungenes MMORPG. Was auf jedenfall eine Darseinberechtigung hat.


----------



## Soest1979 (5. März 2011)

Naja schade das es so ist ,wenn ich laden gehe und 30 Spiel Tage ist inbegriff dabei  und man kan nicht spielen . weis nicht da ist was falsch im system !Aber bin ja nicht der einziege sehe forum bei denen


----------



## ayanamiie (5. März 2011)

soest ka ob das geht aber könnte dir meine kk anbieten also die daten is nur ne prepaidkarte solltest nach abschließen das abo kündigen und die karte dann rauslöschen da du ja sonnst nach 30tagen gesperrt wirst weil die karte nich gedeckt ist.



Außerdem vergests ihr euer konto wird erst nach 30tagen belastet wenn die freetime ende ist habt ihr das abo gelöscht läuft der acc ganz normal aus


----------



## DoktorElmo (5. März 2011)

Soest1979 schrieb:


> Naja schade das es so ist ,wenn ich laden gehe und 30 Spiel Tage ist inbegriff dabei und man kan nicht spielen . weis nicht da ist was falsch im system !Aber bin ja nicht der einziege sehe forum bei denen



Die 30 Tage sind auch dabei, weiß nicht was dein Problem ist. 

Du gibst deine Kreditkarte oder deinen Paypal Account an und stornierst das Abo, dann hast du einfach deine 30 Freitage und es wird nichts abgebucht.

Das Ganze dient nur der Authentifizierung...

@Frandibar: 250.000 Spieler sind aber kein Erfolg, das ist eher das Existenzminimum für ein Triple-A MMO, würde ich mal meinen...


----------



## ayanamiie (5. März 2011)

elmo sein problem ist er hat keine kk und kein paypal wobei paypal ja rechtschnell erstellt ist kostenlos aber ka ob es verifiziertsein muss dann mitm konto.

außerdem authentifizierung dann könnten die das ganze ja gleich auf die karten binden wozugibt man sonnst erst alles an adresse etc


----------



## DoktorElmo (5. März 2011)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> elmo sein problem ist er hat keine kk und kein paypal wobei paypal ja rechtschnell erstellt ist kostenlos aber ka ob es verifiziertsein muss dann mitm konto.
> 
> außerdem authentifizierung dann könnten die das ganze ja gleich auf die karten binden wozugibt man sonnst erst alles an adresse etc



Immer wenn du wo mit KK einkaufst, musst du deine Adresse eingeben 

Ein PP-Account ist schnell erstellt und lässt sich sogar mit einer Schüler-Bankomatkarte verbinden, oder man borgt sich einfach die KK von den Eltern aus, abgebucht wird eh nix 

Aber tut nicht so als wär das was neues, es gab bis jetzt kein MMO bei dem das nicht so war oO

AoC, WAR, DCUO, Aion hatten das auch.


----------



## llcool13 (5. März 2011)

Ich kenne es garnicht anders das man die Gratisspielzeit erst nach Abschluss des Abos "freigeschaltet" bekommt. 

Mit Paypal hat man doch ausserdem die Möglichkeit per ELV zu zahlen. Es ist halt nur ein "Zwischenhändler" dazwischen. Ist doch kein Ding meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Sikes (5. März 2011)

Soest1979 schrieb:


> Naja schade das es so ist ,wenn ich laden gehe und 30 Spiel Tage ist inbegriff dabei und man kan nicht spielen . weis nicht da ist was falsch im system !Aber bin ja nicht der einziege sehe forum bei denen



Da ist nicht falsch im System... Nur weil dus nicht warhaben willst. Die 30 Tage sind nicht einfach inbegriffen, sondern die 30 Tage gibts nach abschliessen eines Abos! Wie schon x-fach erwähnt dient die Prozedur mit KK und PP zur Authentifizerung, damit soll verhindert werden einfach mal eben das Spiel zu kaufen und zum z.B. Goldsellerdienste abzuschrecken. Mit den derzeitigen Platinpreisen rendiert sich der Kauf des Spiels schnell mal (ca 13 Platin und der Spielpreis ist wieder reingeholt).


----------



## orkman (5. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hardware noch eines: Trion hat es echt geschaft ein Paradoxes Stück Software zu produzieren. Ich habe allmählich das Gefühl, nachdem ich so viel in Foren dazu gelesen habe, dass es mindestens genau so viele Spieler mit Schrottrechnern gibt, die es mit richtig hohen Settings flüssig spielen können, wie Leute, die trotz dem Besitz von Geräten im oberen Leistungsbereich, einstellen können was sie wollen und dennoch keine gescheite Framerate hinbekommen. Ich zum Beispiel darf mit durchschnittlich 14 FPS spielen egal was ich in den Settings reinmache. Es macht einfahc keinen Unterschied ob och auf Ultra spiele oder auf Niedrig.
> 
> So langsam habe ich die Theorie, dass da was für bestimmte Treiber noch gefixt werden muss. Oder es waren am Ende doch die Illuminaten, die sich gegen mich verschworen haben.



GENAU das problem hab ich auch ... hab keine ahnung was es ist ... das krasse dabei is ... die grafik sieht bei mir echt mies aus ... wenn ich hier so manche bilder sehe frage ich mich echt ob das das gleiche spiel ist ... die grafik sieht auch so beschissen aus wenn ich es auf ultra hab 

so siehts bei mir zum beispiel 100 % net aus : Mein Link


----------



## Krueger (5. März 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Ich kenne es garnicht anders das man die Gratisspielzeit erst nach Abschluss des Abos "freigeschaltet" bekommt.


Ich schon. Bei HdRO bin ich mir 100% sicher, das es nicht so ist (zumindestens als es noch nicht F2P war). Bei WoW, AoC und WAR bin ich mir ebenfalls 99% sicher das man kein Abo abschließen musste um den Freimonat zu bekommen. Der Freimonat begann immer sofort mit der Eingabe des Keys.


----------



## Elfenwelt (5. März 2011)

Also da haste Recht, normal ist das nicht das man ein Abo abschließen muss um die 30 Tage zu bekommen. Wenn das Spiel gekauft wird hat man sofort die 30 tage zur Verfügung. Was hier nur getan wurde, dass man zu dem Spiel die Kunden bringen wollte das zusätzlich ein Preis im vorraus bezahlt wird und nicht wie üblich, das man sich in den 30 Tagen entscheiden kann ob man ein Abo abschließt oder nicht. Mit der Anzahl der Spieler wird Rift so in den Bereich kommen wie AION. Für WoW wird es nicht reichen das es sehr stark positiv abgekuckt ist. Ein WoW Spieler hat bei rift 0,00% schwierigkeiten rein zu kommen da fast alles gleich ist. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet lügt einfach. Die Atmosphäre in den inis kommt nicht so rüber als bei WoW wo jetzt bei der dritten Erweiterung der Levelboss stark gehoben ist. Auch hier wurde stark abgekuckt was ja nicht verkehrt ist. Das Spiel hat nur am Anfang seinen Reiz wie es auch schon bei AION war. Von den restlichen mmos brauchen wir erst garnicht zu reden da die eh am boden sind und keine Bedeutung mehr haben. Wer ein 90%iger clon spielen möchten nur weil er kein Erfolg hatte in WoW oder nur mal was kurzen braucht als Ersatz, ist Rift die bessere alternative als AION. Wer was anderes schreibt lügt.


----------



## wertzû (5. März 2011)

Soest1979 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht aber ich habe keinen PP und KK leider ..Ich weis echt nicht was ich noch machen kann !!Warum um erlich zu sein ca.13.00 Euro ausgeben wenn 30Tage kostenlos ist



weil du die erst mit nem abo kriegst? Du sagst GTC ist noch nicht draussen? warum hab ich denn gestern 2 gekauft? Oo

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> Also da haste Recht, normal ist das nicht das man ein Abo abschließen muss um die 30 Tage zu bekommen. Wenn das Spiel gekauft wird hat man sofort die 30 tage zur Verfügung. Was hier nur getan wurde, dass man zu dem Spiel die Kunden bringen wollte das zusätzlich ein Preis im vorraus bezahlt wird und nicht wie üblich, das man sich in den 30 Tagen entscheiden kann ob man ein Abo abschließt oder nicht. Mit der Anzahl der Spieler wird Rift so in den Bereich kommen wie AION. Für WoW wird es nicht reichen das es sehr stark positiv abgekuckt ist. Ein WoW Spieler hat bei rift 0,00% schwierigkeiten rein zu kommen da fast alles gleich ist. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet lügt einfach. Die Atmosphäre in den inis kommt nicht so rüber als bei WoW wo jetzt bei der dritten Erweiterung der Levelboss stark gehoben ist. Auch hier wurde stark abgekuckt was ja nicht verkehrt ist. Das Spiel hat nur am Anfang seinen Reiz wie es auch schon bei AION war. Von den restlichen mmos brauchen wir erst garnicht zu reden da die eh am boden sind und keine Bedeutung mehr haben. Wer ein 90%iger clon spielen möchten nur weil er kein Erfolg hatte in WoW oder nur mal was kurzen braucht als Ersatz, ist Rift die bessere alternative als AION. Wer was anderes schreibt lügt.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]wtf? was bist denn du für einer?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]1. Wow musste man gtc kaufen um die 30 tage zu kriegen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]2. Aion genau so[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]nur weil ich rift spiele heisst es das ich nix in wow erreicht habe? Sorry aber ich war 3 jahre lang in der besten gilde des servers und hab 2 mal gladi geholt. Rift ist zu 10% nen klon. Das einzige was ich merke am geklauten ist das man schnell spielt nicht so wie in aion *schnarch*.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Man spielt ein spiel nicht wegen erfolg sondern wegen fun, und da macht rift 900% mehr spass als wow und aion zusammen. Du bist eher der lügner[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]e: [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> EINE GÜLTIGE KREDITKARTE ODER EINE PREPAID-SPIELKARTE SIND ERFORDERLICH UM DAS SPIEL INSTALLIEREN UND SPIELEN ZU KÖNNEN


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]steht auf der verpackung gross geschrieben, tja ihr solltet auch mal lesen dann kaufen[/font]


----------



## Soest1979 (5. März 2011)

Elfenwelt schrieb:


> Also da haste Recht, normal ist das nicht das man ein Abo abschließen muss um die 30 Tage zu bekommen. Wenn das Spiel gekauft wird hat man sofort die 30 tage zur Verfügung. Was hier nur getan wurde, dass man zu dem Spiel die Kunden bringen wollte das zusätzlich ein Preis im vorraus bezahlt wird und nicht wie üblich, das man sich in den 30 Tagen entscheiden kann ob man ein Abo abschließt oder nicht. Mit der Anzahl der Spieler wird Rift so in den Bereich kommen wie AION. Für WoW wird es nicht reichen das es sehr stark positiv abgekuckt ist. Ein WoW Spieler hat bei rift 0,00% schwierigkeiten rein zu kommen da fast alles gleich ist. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet lügt einfach. Die Atmosphäre in den inis kommt nicht so rüber als bei WoW wo jetzt bei der dritten Erweiterung der Levelboss stark gehoben ist. Auch hier wurde stark abgekuckt was ja nicht verkehrt ist. Das Spiel hat nur am Anfang seinen Reiz wie es auch schon bei AION war. Von den restlichen mmos brauchen wir erst garnicht zu reden da die eh am boden sind und keine Bedeutung mehr haben. Wer ein 90%iger clon spielen möchten nur weil er kein Erfolg hatte in WoW oder nur mal was kurzen braucht als Ersatz, ist Rift die bessere alternative als AION. Wer was anderes schreibt lügt.



*Wo ist da Demokratie und klare verständnisse*
Erfolg in wow oder Aion sowie Rift ist nich vergleich möglich !Warum  sollte 90% Clone sein...Es geht nur um das Prinzip Als  entwickler und 30 tage Kostenlos zwinke ich kein spieler zu ABO !Danke an die mir hilfen wollten ob das gut geht ? Um erlich zu sein  nicht schlecht aber es komme andere dan auch noch ...!!!

*Prinzip geht es nur um die 30 Tage werbung *


----------



## floppydrive (5. März 2011)

1. Es steht überall groß und breit, auch auf der Verpackung das eine Kreditkarte benötigt wird, bei Steam auch und bei anderen Download Plattformen genauso

2. Wer keine Kreditkarte hat kann auch über PayPal zahlen und mir kann keiner sagen es ist ein riesen Aufwand sind PayPal zuzulegen, ob man das will ist eine ganz andere Sache

3. Wenn man das auch nicht will kann man auch kostenlos eine Prepaid Kreditkarte beantragen ohne große Probleme

4. Die Game Time Cards sind schon Ewigkeiten draußen und waren auch Online bestellbar z.b. Amazon

5. Du kannst den Steam Support auch auf deutsch anschreiben kein Problem 




Was das ganze hier mit Top und Flop zu tun hat verstehe ich nicht so recht, anscheinend will der Thread Ersteller nur einen unmut über Trion luft machen weil er selber wohl nicht so recht lesen kann.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. März 2011)

Was ich mich die ganze Zeit schon frage: Der TE regt sich über die Zahlungs- und Abobedingungen von RIFT auf, nennt das Thema aber "Rift Flop oder Top?" ... Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## ayanamiie (5. März 2011)

Ihr labert scheiße in wow brauchte man ne ne gamecard um nen acc zuaktivieren und ich bin seit start dabei.bei rift muste zwar nen abomachen aber es wird auch erst nach 30tagen berehcnet kündigst du es vorher fallen auch keine kostenan.

Wenn die 30tage erst nach einem aktiven abbokommen würden müste das deutlich auf der verpackung stehen da es sonnst betrug ist.Hinzukommt er hats beisteamgekauft also hilft es ihm auchnichts was auf der verpackung steht.



Warhammer das selbe 


Und für die nicht lesenkönnen


Für neue acc ist ein 30tägiges spielabo inklusive.danach fallen fortlaufende abo gebühren an.eine gültige prepaidkarte oder kreditkarte sind nötig um das spiel spielen und installieren zukönnen.


ich finde es aber shcon recht unmoralisch das spiel für 43-50euro zuverkaufen und den kundne zuzwingen da das spiel ab 12 ist gleich ne prepaidkarte mitzukaufen 13-18euro.ich kenne keinen 12jährigen mit kreditkarte ^^ hinzukommt es steht nirgends das es die eigene sein muss


----------



## Fluti (5. März 2011)

Ärm bei WoW wars genau das selbe, egal ob Testversion oder gleich Vollversion. Man MUSSTE erst das Abo abschließen bevor man spielen konnte. Schließlich erstellt man sich ja einen vollen Account auf den man dann sofort zugreifen kann. Somit wird das alles einfach nur vereinfacht, weil das ganze in einem schritt gemacht wird. 

Und das thema mit 12 Jahren ect. Das liegt nicht an Trion sondern das liegt an der Altereinstufung (USK) in Deutschland. Trion hat damit gar nichts am Hut, ab welchem alter das Spiel ist.


----------



## Dakirah (5. März 2011)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> Ihr *labert scheiße* in wow brauchte man ne ne gamecard um nen acc zuaktivieren und ich bin seit start dabei.bei rift muste zwar nen abomachen aber es wird auch erst nach 30tagen berehcnet kündigst du es vorher fallen auch keine kostenan.
> 
> Wenn die 30tage erst nach einem aktiven abbokommen würden müste das deutlich auf der verpackung stehen da es sonnst betrug ist.Hinzukommt er hats beisteamgekauft also hilft es ihm auchnichts was auf der verpackung steht.
> 
> ...


Ich habe den lustigen Teil deines Post mal hervor gehoben, weil es gut deinen Inhalt beschreibt.

1) Zum Abschluss eines Abos musst du 18 Jahre alt sein. Immer! Bei Minderjährigen ist die Erlaubnis eines Erziehungsberechtigen erforderlich.
2) Aus der Produktbeschreibung von Amazon :

<LI>*Hinweis zu Online-Rollenspielen:* Diese Titel können *nur online* gespielt werden. Zur Anmeldung ist i.d.R. eine *Kreditkarte* erforderlich. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ist die Teilnahme an einem Online-Rollenspiel kostenpflichtig, d.h. es fällt zusätzlich zum Kaufpreis eine *Gebühr* für den Anbieter an (z.B. über ein Abonnement oder über Pre-Paid-Karte). Details finden Sie auf der *Anbieter-Website* des betreffenden Spiels. Bei den meisten Online-Rollenspielen ist eine kostenlose Spielzeit (zzgl. Internet- und Online-Gebühren) im Kaufpreis enthalten.

Wenn jemand nicht in der Lage ist, die Vertragsbedingungen beim Kauf zu lesen, dann soll er bitte nur im Beisein seines Vormund Geschäfte tätigen. Das sollte man auch für das Posten im Internet eigentlich einführen.

Ich denke das Geflame ist hiermit zu Ende. Geh bitte wieder in dein WoW Forum, denn hier wird weder diese Wortwahl, noch substanzloses Gerede akzeptiert.


----------



## Casp (5. März 2011)

Und was genau hat dein Problem mit "Flop" oder "Top" zutun?


----------



## Bjarni (5. März 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> GENAU das problem hab ich auch ... hab keine ahnung was es ist ... das krasse dabei is ... die grafik sieht bei mir echt mies aus ... wenn ich hier so manche bilder sehe frage ich mich echt ob das das gleiche spiel ist ... die grafik sieht auch so beschissen aus wenn ich es auf ultra hab
> 
> so siehts bei mir zum beispiel 100 % net aus : Mein Link



Hallo,

bei mir schaut das Game so aus. http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=58cb77-1299307297.jpg&size=original
Ich spiele auf Ultra mit einem i7920, 6gb Ram, Geforce 295GTX und habe immer so um die 60 Fps.
Um auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zukommen ich finde Rift Top!


----------



## Lopuslavite (5. März 2011)

Elfenwelt schrieb:


> Also da haste Recht, normal ist das nicht das man ein Abo abschließen muss um die 30 Tage zu bekommen. Wenn das Spiel gekauft wird hat man sofort die 30 tage zur Verfügung. Was hier nur getan wurde, dass man zu dem Spiel die Kunden bringen wollte das zusätzlich ein Preis im vorraus bezahlt wird und nicht wie üblich, das man sich in den 30 Tagen entscheiden kann ob man ein Abo abschließt oder nicht. Mit der Anzahl der Spieler wird Rift so in den Bereich kommen wie AION. Für WoW wird es nicht reichen das es sehr stark positiv abgekuckt ist. Ein WoW Spieler hat bei rift 0,00% schwierigkeiten rein zu kommen da fast alles gleich ist. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet lügt einfach. Die Atmosphäre in den inis kommt nicht so rüber als bei WoW wo jetzt bei der dritten Erweiterung der Levelboss stark gehoben ist. Auch hier wurde stark abgekuckt was ja nicht verkehrt ist. Das Spiel hat nur am Anfang seinen Reiz wie es auch schon bei AION war. Von den restlichen mmos brauchen wir erst garnicht zu reden da die eh am boden sind und keine Bedeutung mehr haben. Wer ein 90%iger clon spielen möchten nur weil er kein Erfolg hatte in WoW oder nur mal was kurzen braucht als Ersatz, ist Rift die bessere alternative als AION. Wer was anderes schreibt lügt.




1. Auch bei WOW musste man das abo gleich machen aber berechnet wurde es erst wenn der gratis monat vorbei war!!!!!!!

2. Dieses ständige RIFT schlecht machen von manchen, nur weil es endlich mal ein Spiel ist was neben WOW mithalten kann geht mir echt auf den Keks !!!


Ihr könnt ja bei WOW bleiben !Keiner hat gesagt Ihr sollt jetzt RIFT spielen !

Und auch auf Steam stand das mit der KK !Außerdem ist ein Paypal Konto schnell angelegt,also wo ist das Problem ?Man brauch nur ein bank konto !



Übrigens hat die Überschrift des TE echt nichts mit dem zu tun was er schreibt !

Rift ist auf keinen Fall ein Flop !

Vote for Close wegen am Thema vorbei


----------



## Ravolos (5. März 2011)

Rift : Top!

Erst einmal allgemein :
Man muss kein Abo abschließen, um 30 Tage spielen zu können. Ich mache mal ein Fullquote aus dem Riftforum wo einer das treffend fett zusammenfast :



> *Ok hier nochmal für alle in Rot/groß/fett damit es nun auch wirklich jeder versteht:
> 
> Spiel kaufen für xx&#8364;
> * Key eingeben
> ...



Quelle : http://foren.riftgame.de/showthread.php?10226-!!WARNUNG!!-Rift-Account-!!WARNUNG!!&p=152919&viewfull=1#post152919

Ich habe das auf eine ähnliche Art und Weise gemacht.

Paypal ist ne kostenlose Möglichkeit in Verbindung mit Bankkonto, es gibt virtuelle Kreditkarten, es gibt Prepaid Kreditkarten für Jungendliche ab 12 usw

Zum Problem des TE's
Wer all das nicht hat, kann sich angeblich an den Support wenden und ohne das Alles 30 Tage aktiviert bekommen. Gibt's auch Beispiele zu im offiziellen Forum!

Wieso Dir der Support da nicht helfen konnte, verstehe ich dann auch nicht.

Einfachste Lösung für Dich wie auch schon andere hier gepostet haben : Gamecard, wenn Du alles andere nicht willst.


----------



## Firun (5. März 2011)

Casp schrieb:


> Und was genau hat dein Problem mit "Flop" oder "Top" zutun?



Moderation: genau die selbe Frage stellte ich mir auch und habe darauf hin weitgehend den Thread Titel geändert.


----------



## René93 (5. März 2011)

Dann frage ich mich als Minderjähriger dennoch,
1.Warum steht da ein "USK ab 12 freigegeben" drauf (bei dem Playstation Store Punkten steht ab 18 drauf nur als Beispiel angemerkt)?
2. Warum ist der Support eine billige Bandnachricht die einem wenn man das Thema anspricht sagt: 
Der offizielle Starttermin war heute, Freitag, den 04. Februar 2011 um 19.00 MEZ. 
Durch eine unerwartet hohe Anzahl von Kunden, welche sich zu dieser Zeit oder unmittelbar danach in das Spiel einloggen, bzw. Ihre Accountverwaltung aufrufen wollten, kam es zu einer Vielzahl von Fehlermeldungen;
3. WIE antwortet man auf den Support wenn er einem keinen Link o.Ä. bis auf die Nummer des Threads gibt?
4. Und wie zur Hölle will ich als Minderjähriger (17 Jahre) an ein Paypal Konto oder eine Kreditkarte rankommen sodass meine Eltern nichts mitbekommen weil die sowas aufregen würde und wie soll ich bitte das Spiel spielen wenn ich kein Geld für ne Gametime Card habe?


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

1. Die USK beurteilt nur den Spielinhalt (Darstellung der Gewalt, etc.). Für Abos muss man vollständig Geschäftsfähig sein, d.h. man muss Volljährig sein.
2. Weil der Support mit anderen Sachen schon genug zu tun hat und es in den Foren erklärt wird?
3. Thread suchen?
4. Jemand anderen Fragen, der ne KK bzw. PayPal hat oder warten, bis du dir ne GTC kaufen kannst?


----------



## Fujitsus (5. März 2011)

Also wenn man das hier alles so liest weiß ich wieder, warum ich vom Blizzards Vorzeigeobjekt weg bin und komme zum Fazit -> Dann bleibt doch bei WoW und heult hier nicht rum!

Wer das Spiel spielen WILL ist auch egal, ob man für die 30 Tage nun VORHER ein Abo abschliessen muss, oder danach. 

Varianten der Bezahlung und Möglichkeiten gibt es derer auch genug (Hirn einschalten!!!) 

Mir kommts so vor, dass einige hier einfach nur einen Grund suchen über Rift zu motzen.


Immer eines bewußt machen: Es wird keiner gezwungen mitzuspielen, wenn Euch was nicht paßt dann geht,stellt Euch den ganzen Tag in eine Hauptstadt Eures Vertrauens und hofft, dass Euch einer anschaut.


Meine Güte nochmal immer und überall dieses rumgeheule


----------



## DoktorElmo (5. März 2011)

Krueger schrieb:


> Ich schon. Bei HdRO bin ich mir 100% sicher, das es nicht so ist (zumindestens als es noch nicht F2P war). Bei WoW, AoC und WAR bin ich mir ebenfalls 99% sicher das man kein Abo abschließen musste um den Freimonat zu bekommen. Der Freimonat begann immer sofort mit der Eingabe des Keys.



Bei HdRO stimmts, WAR und AOC musste man jedoch schon eine Kreditkarte haben, da war ich von Anfang an dabei, wenn auch nicht allzu lang.

Ich sehe da auch kein großes Problem, und es steht wirklich überall drauf.


----------



## René93 (5. März 2011)

Ich sag mal so:
Wenn ich warten müsste bis ich mir eine GTC kaufen kann müsste ich jetzt erstmal 2 Monate warten und überleg mal, welcher Mensch gibt seine Paypal oder Kreditkarten Daten freiwillig raus nur um einem "Kind" beim zocken zu unterstützen?
Außerdem fragt man sich dann: Wieso macht es Trion eigentlich so Kompliziert und macht es nicht so einfach wie bei Codemasters oder Blizzard wo man die 30 Tage einfach sofort hatte?

Ich meine klar will man mit dem Spiel sein Geld verdienen aber das vergrault doch nur die Kunden die nicht die Möglichkeit haben das Spiel zu spielen...
Und was hilft Trion der Slogan " We are not in Azeroth anymore" wenn die hälfte der Azerothianer nicht spielen kann weil es sich bei denen um die nervigen 12 Jährigen Kiddies handelt die (leider) ein Spiel so erfolgreich machen :/


----------



## Churchak (5. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Bei HdRO stimmts, WAR und AOC musste man jedoch schon eine Kreditkarte haben, da war ich von Anfang an dabei, wenn auch nicht allzu lang.
> 
> Ich sehe da auch kein großes Problem, und es steht wirklich überall drauf.



Öhm nö bei WAR braucht man keine Kreditkarte um spielen zu können, das weiss ich so genau weil ich keine Kreditkarte habe und WAR spiele und ja ich bezahl den Account ohne fremde Hilfe.


----------



## René93 (5. März 2011)

Fujitsus schrieb:


> Also wenn man das hier alles so liest weiß ich wieder, warum ich vom Blizzards Vorzeigeobjekt weg bin und komme zum Fazit -> Dann bleibt doch bei WoW und heult hier nicht rum!
> 
> Wer das Spiel spielen WILL ist auch egal, ob man für die 30 Tage nun VORHER ein Abo abschliessen muss, oder danach.
> 
> ...



Es geht doch nicht um das Spiel sondern einfach darum dass es manche nicht spielen können/ es sich nicht leisten können o.ä. weil die "kostenlosen" 30 Tage mit Kosten verbunden sind.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

> nd was hilft Trion der Slogan " We are not in Azeroth anymore" wenn die hälfte der Azerothianer nicht spielen kann weil es sich bei denen um die nervigen 12 Jährigen Kiddies handelt die (leider) ein Spiel so erfolgreich machen :/



Und selbst da muss eine Volljährige Person den Account einrichten.



> Es geht doch nicht um das Spiel sondern einfach darum dass es manche nicht spielen können/ es sich nicht leisten können o.ä. weil die "kostenlosen" 30 Tage mit Kosten verbunden sind.



Das Spiel beinhaltet zwar 30 Tage Spielzeit, aber dafür musst du erstmal ein Abo abschließen. Das haben hier ja nun schon mehrere gepostet, dass es auf Amazon, Steam und der Verpackung so steht.


----------



## René93 (5. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und selbst da muss eine Volljährige Person den Account einrichten.



Warte mal bei WoW muss man volljährig sein? Davon weiss ich nichts mit 13 hab ich meinen Account bei WoW gemacht und wurde nur gefragt wie alt ich war und danach nichts mehr. Vor einem halben Jahr hab ich mir einen 2. Account angelegt und seit 4 Jahren hat sich da nichts geändert. Ich wurde nie nach einem Erziehungsberechtigten gefragt :/


----------



## Lopuslavite (5. März 2011)

René93 schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich als Minderjähriger dennoch,
> 1.Warum steht da ein "USK ab 12 freigegeben" drauf (bei dem Playstation Store Punkten steht ab 18 drauf nur als Beispiel angemerkt)?
> 2. Warum ist der Support eine billige Bandnachricht die einem wenn man das Thema anspricht sagt:
> Der offizielle Starttermin war heute, Freitag, den 04. Februar 2011 um 19.00 MEZ.
> ...





eigentlich mal zum 4. Punkt :

Ich stell mir da gleich die Frage warum müsst ihr Minderjährigen auch ALLES haben wollen usw ??
Wie schon viele hier geschrieben haben,wer das Spiel WIRKLICH spielen will der findet da eine Möglichkeit !Denn diese werden auch geboten !


Und an den TE :

Wenn du ein Bankkonto haben solltest,warum versucht du nicht einfach mal ein paypal konto zu machen /was im übrigen ja keinerlei gebühren kostet) dann hast ja deine Spielzeit!!!Statt nur zu sagen das du das nicht hast und das nicht hast solltest vieleicht erst mal da
ansetzen und wenn das nicht geht kannst dich ja immer noch aufregen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

> Warte mal bei WoW muss man volljährig sein? Davon weiss ich nichts mit 13 hab ich meinen Account bei WoW gemacht und wurde nur gefragt wie alt ich war und danach nichts mehr. Vor einem halben Jahr hab ich mir einen 2. Account angelegt und seit 4 Jahren hat sich da nichts geändert. Ich wurde nie nach einem Erziehungsberechtigten gefragt :/



Ja, man muss 18 sein.



> Ich habe die für mein Land geltenden Nutzungsbestimmungen akzeptiert und versichere, falls ich unter 18 Jahre alt bin, dass mein Erziehungsberechtigter die Nutzungsbestimmungen in meinem Auftrag gelesen und akzeptiert hat.*


----------



## René93 (5. März 2011)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> eigentlich mal zum 4. Punkt :
> 
> Ich stell mir da gleich die Frage warum müsst ihr Minderjährigen auch ALLES haben wollen usw ??
> Wie schon viele hier geschrieben haben,wer das Spiel WIRKLICH spielen will der findet da eine Möglichkeit !Denn diese werden auch geboten !



Erstmal ist es in irgendeiner Weise diskriminierend zu sagen "Minderjährige wollen alles haben" da wie ich finde man nichts besseres ist wenn man frisch 18 geworden ist.
KLAR werden die Möglichkeiten geboten aber erklär mal einem Abiturienten (Wie ich einer bin) der von mir aus auch 18 ist, dass er 75 Euro bar bezahlen muss um ein Spiel spielen. Natürlich sind MMOs "Luxusgüter" aber dennoch sollten sie doch für alle die es spielen wollen so zugänglich sein, dass man es bezahlen kann. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## myadictivo (5. März 2011)

René93 schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht um das Spiel sondern einfach darum dass es manche nicht spielen können/ es sich nicht leisten können o.ä. weil die "kostenlosen" 30 Tage mit Kosten verbunden sind.



ich glaube bei so ziemlich jedem mmorpg mußte man um die 30 tage gratis spielzeit zu bekommen erstmal ein normales "abo" einrichten (welches man dann wieder kündigen konnte ohne dass das konto belastet wurde).
ich hab jetzt aion, hdr online, warhammer, age of conan und wow durch (wow glaub sogar schon meinen 3 oder 4 account) und bei der mehrzahl (inkl wow) war es so geregelt -> erst abo abschließen, dann 30 tage gratis zocken.

wenn jetzt rift halt im moment dummerweise noch kein elv anbietet, kommt man ja wohl trotzdem relativ ohne großen aufwand dran. und zu behaupten die kostenlose 30 tage wären mit kosten verbunden ist einfach mal falsch.

die diskussion gibt hier auch echt bei jedem titel welcher neu erscheint


----------



## Fujitsus (5. März 2011)

René93 schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht um das Spiel sondern einfach darum dass es manche nicht spielen können/ es sich nicht leisten können o.ä. weil die "kostenlosen" 30 Tage mit Kosten verbunden sind.



Und genau darum geht es NICHT, wenn man lesen kann. 
Wie schon 100x erwähnt stand überall von Beginn an, dass eine Kreditkarte erforderlich sein wird!!! Paypal wurde nachträglich eingeführt und damit auch Lastschriften und mit den Paytime Cards eine, bereits bekannte, Alternative -> somit sind die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten KEINEN METER anders, als bei jedem anderen Spiel und darum braucht auch niemand rumheulen, es sei "nirgends erwähnt" gewesen.

Wer sich das Spiel nicht "leisten" kann.... beim besten Willen.... gehört für seine "Blödheit" gleich prinzipiell ausgeschlossen, denn wenn ich im Vorfeld schon weiß, ich kann es mir nicht leisten, dann kaufe ich es auch nicht!


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (5. März 2011)

Fakt ist:
Es ist nach DAoC, WoW, EQ2, Warhammer und HdRO das erste MMO, welches ich nicht bei Erhalt der Ware spielen kann !

Nur aus dem Grund, weil das Bezahlsystem nicht passt. Ich schreibe das mal deutlich: als H4-Empfänger bzw. Grundsicherung im Alter bekomme ich keine Kreditkarte und damit auch keine Verbindung zu Paypal wegen den letztes Jahr eingeführten europäischen Regeln zur Beurteilung eines Kontos  
Nunja, ich habe mir die Körperbehinderung nicht selbst zugefügt...


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

Theosch,

prüft PayPal bei der Erstellung eines Accounts dein Konto? Ich weiß zwar, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt, PayPal zu erlauben, Geld abzubuchen, wenn nicht genügend auf dem PayPal Konto ist, aber verweigern die gleich die Erstellung?

Zum Thema Kreditkarte: Mittlerweile gibt es Pre-Paid Kreditkarten.


----------



## myadictivo (5. März 2011)

jeder bekommt ne KK. ich hab mir selbst eine bei der hausbank geholt. die haben sich für nichts interessiert was mein einkommen angeht und ich hätte von denen aus ein limit auf die karte gehabt was fast nem 1/3 jahresgehalt gleichkommt (stecke mal wieder in einer ausbildung). außerdem kann man sich online ne prepaid kreditkarte anlegen, falls man keine lust hat extra zu ner bank zu dackeln und lange zu warten.

und wie gesagt, auch bei anderen spielen MUßTE MAN ERST EIN ABO EINRICHTEN UND KONTODATEN HINTERLEGEN ! ich glaube bei hdr online mußte man sogar eigens für das spiel extra umständlich bei irgend so nem exotischen onlinedreck ein konto errichten weil codemaster keinen bock hatte das mal eben nutzerfreundlich zu gestalten. wow war defintiv die ganze zeit genauso. warhammer afaik auch.

kann das rumgeheule nicht nachvollziehen.

und wer jetzt schon rumheult keine 13 euro zu haben um das abo worst case über ne gamecard überhaupt zu aktivieren, da frag ich mich ernsthaft wie das in zukunft aussehen soll


----------



## Khalinor (5. März 2011)

René93 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind MMOs "Luxusgüter" aber dennoch sollten sie doch für alle die es spielen wollen so zugänglich sein, dass man es bezahlen kann. Oder liege ich da falsch?





*wähhh wähhh wähhh* 

Ich kann mir auch keinen Porsche oder ne Rolex leisten obwohl ich sie toll finde. Also lieber Hersteller: senke deine Preise denn ich will auch Porsche fahren!


Die Frage ist doch: kann ich mir ein MMO mit seinen Folgekosten leisten? Kann ich das nicht, spiel ichs nicht ... basta. 

Und unter welchen Voraussetzungen ein Account aktiviert werden kann ist seit Wochen bekannt. In der Zeit hätte man locker ein PayPal Konto einrichten können und die Autentifizierung durchgeführt.

Außerdem glaube ich, dass meine Kontodaten bei Paypal sicherer aufgehoben sind als bei Trion ... s. Accounthacks.


----------



## Kamsi (5. März 2011)

es gibt gtc für 12,99 und es gibt Paypal Zahlung für alle ohne Kreditkarte.

Selbst wow wollte damals ein konto das man angibt bevor man mit den 30 tagen anfangen konnte.

und bei rift ist es atm nicht anders - das ist grösstenteils schutz vor den chinafarmern


----------



## René93 (5. März 2011)

"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*wähhh wähhh wähhh* 

Ich kann mir auch keinen Porsche oder ne Rolex leisten obwohl ich sie toll finde. Also lieber Hersteller: senke deine Preise denn ich will auch Porsche fahren!


Die Frage ist doch: kann ich mir ein MMO mit seinen Folgekosten leisten? Kann ich das nicht, spiel ichs nicht ... basta. 

Und unter welchen Voraussetzungen ein Account aktiviert werden kann ist seit Wochen bekannt. In der Zeit hätte man locker ein PayPal Konto einrichten können und die Autentifizierung durchgeführt.

Außerdem glaube ich, dass meine Kontodaten bei Paypal sicherer aufgehoben sind als bei Trion ... s. Accounthacks."

Die buffed Communitiy versteht mal wieder alles falsch *seufz* Es ist in Sofern ein Luxusgut weil es nicht zum Leben benötigt wird. Aber es ist ein billiges Luxusgut. Ein Luxusgut ist nicht etwas was teuer ist -.- 

Ein vorposter hatte 13 € und GTC in einem Satz verwendet... 13€? Bei uns am Saturn (ich war nochmal vorhin da) gibt es nur für 27€ für 2 Monate und damit rechne ich nicht als Käufer eines Spieles, dass Bonus kosten von mehr 50% des ursprünglichen Preises anfallen damit ich einen Gratismonat spielen kann nur damit quasi gesichert ist, dass mir Trion mehr als den Preis des Spiels abgezogen haben. Fakt ist das Trion sich indirekt ein Eigentor geschossen hat. Leider Gottes muss man sagen. Das soll nich heisse Trion failed sondern einfach, dass das ein bisschen schlecht für manche Menschen organisiert ist :/ 
Ist mir jetzt auch egal, das spiel ist zurück gebracht ich hab meine 50€ und spiel jz von dem Geld DoW2 Retribution danke Trion!


----------



## Treebeard (5. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Aber tut nicht so als wär das was neues, es gab bis jetzt kein MMO bei dem das nicht so war oO
> 
> AoC, WAR, DCUO, Aion hatten das auch.



Falsch! LOTRO, hatte sowas nicht, und sogar bei WoW konnte ich die 30 Tage spielen, ohne das ich ein Abo abschliessen muss.
Von den älteren MMOs will noch garnichtmal anfangen. Damit ist deine Aussage, das es bisher kein MMO so gemacht hat einfach nur falsch!


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (5. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Theosch,
> 
> prüft PayPal bei der Erstellung eines Accounts dein Konto? Ich weiß zwar, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt, PayPal zu erlauben, Geld abzubuchen, wenn nicht genügend auf dem PayPal Konto ist, aber verweigern die gleich die Erstellung?
> 
> Zum Thema Kreditkarte: Mittlerweile gibt es Pre-Paid Kreditkarten.


Auf beiden würde seit Einführung des letzten EU-Schrittes ca. im Mai 2010 keine Aktion ausgeführt werden. Selbst bei normalen Überweisungen muß ich seitdem einen Rechtsanwalt bemühen damit sie ausgeführt werden. (abgesehn davon ist PayPal ein unsicherer Geschäftspartner) Und natürlich bin ich der einzige Kunde, bei dem eine aufgrund Übersetzungsfehler im Computerprogramm automatisch ausgeführte unrichtige Bewertung des Kontos zu solchen Schweirigketen führt 

Ich warte halt auf die seit Mittwoch avisierte GTC und kann mich in der Zeit gut beschäftigen. Das Bedürfnis den Code freizurubbeln sinkt natürlich.


----------



## Treebeard (5. März 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> 1. Es steht überall groß und breit, auch auf der Verpackung das eine Kreditkarte benötigt wird, ...



Das nennst du groß? Auf der Verpackung ist das nur in 6pt Schrift geschrieben. Es wird auch nicht groesser, nur weil man es in GROSSBUCHSTABEN schreibt.


----------



## Fluti (5. März 2011)

*Hinweis zu Online-Rollenspielen:* Diese Titel können *nur online* gespielt werden. Zur Anmeldung ist i.d.R. eine *Kreditkarte* erforderlich. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ist die Teilnahme an einem Online-Rollenspiel kostenpflichtig, d.h. es fällt zusätzlich zum Kaufpreis eine *Gebühr* für den Anbieter an (z.B. über ein Abonnement oder über *Pre-Paid-Karten*). Details finden Sie auf der *Anbieter-Website* des betreffenden Spiels. Bei den meisten Online-Rollenspielen ist eine kostenlose Spielzeit (zzgl. Internet- und Online-Gebühren) im Kaufpreis enthalten.

Dieser Text steht bei allen MMOs (WoW, Aion, Warhammer, HDRO) unten groß dick und nicht zu übersehn, bei Amazon. 


Und nochmal, es fallen *KEINE *Gebühren an, wenn man ein Abo abschließt. Kapiert das endlich mal!!! Die Gebühr belastet erst dann das Konto, wenn die KOSTENLOSEN 30 Tage vorbei sind!!! 

Und auch dazu ein nochmal, die Alterseinstufung hat nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts mit dem Entwickler des Spiels zu tun. Die Altereinstufung macht die USK und wenn die sagen das des Spiel ab 12 ist dann wird dies so sein. Wenn die sagen das irgendwelche Punkte ab 18 sind, dann wird auch dies seinen Grund haben!

Hab ich schon erwähnt das beim abschließen des Abos KEINE Gebühr anfällt?!



> Also da haste Recht, normal ist das nicht das man ein Abo abschließen muss um die 30 Tage zu bekommen. Wenn das Spiel gekauft wird hat man sofort die 30 tage zur Verfügung. Was hier nur getan wurde, dass man zu dem Spiel die Kunden bringen wollte das zusätzlich ein Preis im vorraus bezahlt wird und nicht wie üblich, das man sich in den 30 Tagen entscheiden kann ob man ein Abo abschließt oder nicht. Mit der Anzahl der Spieler wird Rift so in den Bereich kommen wie AION. Für WoW wird es nicht reichen das es sehr stark positiv abgekuckt ist. Ein WoW Spieler hat bei rift 0,00% schwierigkeiten rein zu kommen da fast alles gleich ist. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet lügt einfach. Die Atmosphäre in den inis kommt nicht so rüber als bei WoW wo jetzt bei der dritten Erweiterung der Levelboss stark gehoben ist. Auch hier wurde stark abgekuckt was ja nicht verkehrt ist. Das Spiel hat nur am Anfang seinen Reiz wie es auch schon bei AION war. Von den restlichen mmos brauchen wir erst garnicht zu reden da die eh am boden sind und keine Bedeutung mehr haben. Wer ein 90%iger clon spielen möchten nur weil er kein Erfolg hatte in WoW oder nur mal was kurzen braucht als Ersatz, ist Rift die bessere alternative als AION. Wer was anderes schreibt lügt.



DOCH, es ist normal das man ein Abo abschließt. Dies ist ein vereinfachter Schritt bei der Accounterstellung! Und auch für dich nocheinmal. MAN BEZAHLT NICHTS WENN MAN DAS ABO ABSCHLIEßT; SONDERN ERST WENN DIE KOSTENLOSEN 30 TAGE VORBEI SIND!!! Und es ist doch vollkommen egal ob RIFT jetzt von WoW, Aion, WAR, HDRO was abgeschaut hat. Das macht inzwischen jeder aber auch wirklich jeder Entwickler. Würde dies keiner tun, würden keine neuen Spiele mehr auf den Markt kommen! Denn wenn du es ganz genau willst, hat WoW damals auch nur alles von Everquest abgeschaut! Also bitte diese Argumentation mit geklaut, ist immer sowas von lächerlich, und zeigt das man keine richtige Meinung zu einem neuen Spiel hat. Und auch das man als WoW Spieler keine Probleme hat in das Spiel zu finden, ist ein positiver Punkt. Denn somit ist es einfacher sich in einem neuen Spiel zurechtzufinden. 

Hey ich glaub ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, das beim abschließen des Abos keine Gebühr anfällt!


----------



## Fluti (5. März 2011)

Treebeard schrieb:


> Das nennst du groß? Auf der Verpackung ist das nur in 6pt Schrift geschrieben. Es wird auch nicht groesser, nur weil man es in GROSSBUCHSTABEN schreibt.



Sowas nennt man auch Kleingedrucktes. Und genau sowas ist in jedem Vertragsabschluss vorhanden. Ja selbst auf einem kleinen lächerlichen Kassenzettel ist sowas zu finden und sollte normal immer gelesen werden. Wer es nicht liest ist selber schuld und braucht sich hier über gar nichts beschweren. Sowas lernt man schon in der Schule!


----------



## sydonaiX (5. März 2011)

leute, die ihr rummotzt. ihr wisst schon daß erstens das zutrifft was hier eingie schon erwähnt haben bzgl. des accounts und des abos,

aber macht euch zweitens mal klar, daß eine firma nicht einfach in jedes land gehen kann und dort irgendwelche zahlungsmodalitäten eröffnen mit irgendwelchen
geschäftspartnern zu irgendwelchen konditionen.

da sind geschäftsinteressen dahinter, die verhandelt werden wollen, um den maximalen profit auf der einen seite und den minimalen geldeinsatz auf seiten trions zu gewährleisten.

ganz zu schweigen von dem ganzen rechtlichen scheissdreck, der speziell in deutschland bzgl. accountmanagment/subscription und onlinegames herrscht oder dem üblichen lizenzskrempel.

das wird noch ne weile dauern, bis da mehrere zahlungsoptionen überhaupt zur verfügung stehen.

bis dahin ist die kreditkarte und paypal die basis...wmes nicht passt oder wer sichn icht informiert hat: selbst schuld!

das läuft alles nicht so einfach, wie ihr euch das in euren wohlbehüteten kinderzimmern vorstellt.


----------



## Treebeard (5. März 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man auch Kleingedrucktes. Und genau sowas ist in jedem Vertragsabschluss vorhanden. Ja selbst auf einem kleinen lächerlichen Kassenzettel ist sowas zu finden und sollte normal immer gelesen werden. Wer es nicht liest ist selber schuld und braucht sich hier über gar nichts beschweren. Sowas lernt man schon in der Schule!



Eben, das ist Kleingedrucktes! Aber du schreibst, das es GROSS UND BREIT auf der Verpackung steht. Das tut es eben nicht, weil eben KLEINgedrucktes. Naja, und Breitschrift ist auch was anderes.


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> *Hinweis zu Online-Rollenspielen:* Diese Titel können *nur online* gespielt werden. Zur Anmeldung ist i.d.R. eine *Kreditkarte* erforderlich. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ist die Teilnahme an einem Online-Rollenspiel kostenpflichtig, d.h. es fällt zusätzlich zum Kaufpreis eine *Gebühr* für den Anbieter an (z.B. über ein Abonnement oder über *Pre-Paid-Karten*). Details finden Sie auf der *Anbieter-Website* des betreffenden Spiels. Bei den meisten Online-Rollenspielen ist eine kostenlose Spielzeit (zzgl. Internet- und Online-Gebühren) im Kaufpreis enthalten.
> 
> Dieser Text steht bei allen MMOs (WoW, Aion, Warhammer, HDRO) unten groß dick und nicht zu übersehn, bei Amazon.
> 
> ...



Schön geschrieben. Dem ist kaum etwas hinzuzufügen. Vielleicht hättest du der Vollständigkeit halber noch erwähnen müssen, dass für den Abschluss des Monats-Abos keine Gebühren anfallen, weil der erste Monat kostenlos ist.


----------



## Shackal (5. März 2011)

Ich frage mich immer warum ihr euch beim Antworten so aufregt 

Geklaut ist über trieben und Kopieren machen alle MMOs und macht jeder in RL von kleinkind an 

Nur Rift hat es nach meiner meinung übertrieben.

Mich wundert das es heute noch Menschen gibt die nicht wissen was auf einer Packung steht nunja mein erstes MMO 1998 hatte ich ähnliche Probleme als ich mein erstes MMO gekauft habe und später aufviel das ich es nur Online betreiben kann aber gut habe mir selber wegrn meiner Dummheit die Schuld gegeben und nicht weiter aufgeregt .
Anschließend das MMO getestet und dann 4,5 Jahre gespielt


----------



## Ruhkskar (5. März 2011)

Hoi

Sich über Sachen zu beschweren die im Vorraus schon festgestanden haben find ich ja mal reichlich sinnfrei....

Immer erstmal in den Sack reinschauen bevor man sich die Katze kauft :-)

Mir selber war das klar (vorrausschauend informiert ) das es als bezahlung derzeit nur KK und Paypal gab.

Und mal ehrlich....wer hat den heutzutage keinen Paypal Account ?

Ok..vieleicht viele unter einer gewissen Altersgrenze...aber auch diesen Menschen wird es möglich sein sich vor dem Kauf mal anzuschauen was

denn da so geht.

Zum Thema klauen... auch WoW hatte das Rad nicht neu erfunden.. wie schon viele sagten war da auch zuvor schon DaoC und Everquest gewesen.

Und...oh...sieh mal einer an..Blizzard hat da ja auch geklaut.....

Aber das wissen ja unsere 12-18 jährige Fraktion ja nicht..... 

Für sie ist WoW ja der anfang der MMO Geschichte...... möp..Zonk.... WoW hat auch nur abgekupfert....

Ansonsten freue ich mich für alle die einen guten Einstieg in Rift hatten ( ich spreche damit die an , denen es schon im Vorraus klar war was da kommt )

Ich selber bin auch fasziniert und nach ca 15 verschiedenen MMOs in den letzten 10 Jahren kann ich mir da doch eine gute Meinung bilden...

Aber warten wir erstmal ab wie denn das ganze mit lvl 50 aussieht.. Warhammer war auch genial bis man das Endgame erreicht hatte ^^

Grüße an alle begeisterten und Beileid für alle die es nicht für nötig hielten sich mal Vorraus zu informieren :-P


----------



## Fluti (5. März 2011)

Treebeard schrieb:


> Eben, das ist Kleingedrucktes! Aber du schreibst, das es GROSS UND BREIT auf der Verpackung steht. Das tut es eben nicht, weil eben KLEINgedrucktes. Naja, und Breitschrift ist auch was anderes.



Ich habe nirgends behauptet das es Gross und Breit auf der Packung steht! Wenn man schon etwas schrieben will sollte man auch richtig lesen. 

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



> Dieser Text steht bei allen MMOs (WoW, Aion, Warhammer, HDRO) unten groß dick und nicht zu übersehn, bei Amazon.



Das habe ich geschrieben und dort steht nirgendwo etwas von Verpackung!

Aber ja, selbst auf der Verpackung steht es drauf und man sollte, wie schon gesagt sowas durchlesen. Ansonsten kann man, wie auch schon gesagt, sich nicht über irgendwas beschweren was von beginn an schon feststeht und jeder lesen kann. Ließt man es nicht, hat man pech gehabt, so einfach ist das. Wer heutzutage nicht in der lage ist oder keine Lust hat Kleingedrucktes o.ä. zu lesen, der wird nicht sehr weit kommen und ganze schnelle eins auf die Nase bekommen.
Umsonst gibt es nicht soviel Jugendliche die schon Schulden haben! 


Also findet euch damit ab!


----------



## Teiby (5. März 2011)

kreditkarte trotz paypal...das echt abnormal...

Vorne steht drauf:
Internetverbindung erforderlich. Zusätzliche Internetkosten können anfallen.

Hinten ganz unten steht in 2 millimeter großer Schrift: Gültige Kreditkarte oder Prepaid-Karte erforderlich.


----------



## Bemme (5. März 2011)

Das ist ja alles richtig mit dem Abo. Wenn ich aber keine KK oder Paypal habe und als Zahlungs Art Came Cart angebe, bin ich gezwungen die Karte freizurubbeln um den Code einzugeben, damit das spiel freigegeben wird. Was ist aber wenn es mir nach den 30 tagen nicht gefällt, wer gibt mit das geld für die karte wieder.Das ist nämlich das Problem und nicht ob einer lesen kann oder nicht.Bei WOW oder HdRO war das nicht so wenn ich Came Cart als Zahlungsmittel angebe.Ich spiele nur mit Came Cart um frei zu bleiben und nicht laufend irgendetwas zu kündigen.
Der jenige mit KK oder Paypal ist genauso ein Mensch wie einer ohne.Ob das einer mit KK oder paypal bezahlen will oder nicht muss man demjenigen schon selber überlassen.Man kommt sich ja vor wie der letzte Penner, wenn man die Forums liest und man hat´keine KK oder Paypal.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

Welche Zahlungsmethoden angeboten werden bestimmt immer noch der Anbieter.

Sie hätten GTCs auch weg lassen können, da wäre jetzt nur Kreditkaret (pre-/post-paid) oder PayPal übrig.

Personen unter 18 Jahren dürfen in Deutschland eh keinen Account erstellen. Also verstehe ich das gezetere nicht wirklich. Auch wird überall darauf hingewiesen, dass man einen Kreditkarte oder einen PayPal Account benötigt.

Ich glaube, irgendjemand hat das schon geschrieben aber: Es ist seit Wochen bekannt.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (5. März 2011)

Die Aufregung dreht sich wohl mehr darum, daß das Spiel vor deutschem Gesetz nicht vollständig geliefert wurde ...
Wir sind hier weder in den USA, noch in Asien...


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2011)

Bemme schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles richtig mit dem Abo. Wenn ich aber keine KK oder Paypal habe und als Zahlungs Art Came Cart angebe, bin ich gezwungen die Karte freizurubbeln um den Code einzugeben, damit das spiel freigegeben wird. Was ist aber wenn es mir nach den 30 tagen nicht gefällt, wer gibt mit das geld für die karte wieder.Das ist nämlich das Problem und nicht ob einer lesen kann oder nicht.Bei WOW oder HdRO war das nicht so wenn ich Came Cart als Zahlungsmittel angebe.Ich spiele nur mit Came Cart um frei zu bleiben und nicht laufend irgendetwas zu kündigen.
> Der jenige mit KK oder Paypal ist genauso ein Mensch wie einer ohne.Ob das einer mit KK oder paypal bezahlen will oder nicht muss man demjenigen schon selber überlassen.Man kommt sich ja vor wie der letzte Penner, wenn man die Forums liest und man hat´keine KK oder Paypal.



Niemand gibt es dir. Wem das Spiel interessiert, der hatte im Rahmen der Beta eigentlich genug Möglichkeiten, sich es anzuschauen. Musst du halt warten, bis ne Trial kommt, wenn du nur mit Game-Card bezahlen willst.
Wobei es mich mal interessieren würde, wo da die Freiheit sein soll. Ich brauche genau eine Minute, um zum Beispiel meinen Wow-Account zu aktivieren. Eine weitere Minute brauche ich, um ihn wieder zu kündigen. Jederzeit, ohne Frist, wann immer ich will und mit wenigen Mausklicks. Für eine Game-Card muss ich in die Stadt fahren. Ohne brauch ich mich keinen Millimeter zu bewegen. Also, da sehe ich eher dir Freiheiten bei allen anderen Zahlungsmöglichkeiten. Natürlich ist es dein gutes Recht, auf eine zu bestehen. Darauf bestehen, dass du damit auch den Freimonat bekommst, kannst du aber halt nicht. Entweder du wirst da flexibler, oder hast halt Pech, so einfach.


----------



## HenrikP. (5. März 2011)

Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass man eine KK zum Spielen braucht, da das Spiel ab 12 Jahren ist und soweit ich weiß, besitzen 12jährige keine KK. Da dann nur die GTC übrig bleibt, handelt es sich nicht mehr um 30 kostenlose Tage, sondern um 30 kostenlose und 30 kostenpflichtige Tage, was aus meiner Sicht nicht in Ordnung ist (trotz Ankündigen, die aus meiner Sicht aber nicht überall deutlich zu sehen waren).
Naja, wenn Trion nicht sehr schnell ELV zur Verfügung stellt, werden zumindest die Spieler unter 18 recht schnell verschwinden...


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

Bitte, versteht doch, dass die USK-Einstufung nicht vom Hersteller kommt.
Die USK-Einstufung hat auch nichts mit der Accounterstellung /-verwaltung zu tun.

Einen Account darfst du als 12jähriger eh nicht erstellen. Es müssen nun einmal die Erziehungsberichtigten machen.
Wenn die Erziehungsberechtigten dann für die Kosten via Kreditkarte/PayPal aufkommen gut.

Wer unter 18 ist, und selbst für die Kosten aufkommen will, hat immer noch die Möglichkeit der GTC.

Du brauchst *einmalig* eine gültige Kreditkarte für das Einrichten eines Abos. Du kannst das Abo sofort wieder kündigen und später mit GTC bezahlen.


----------



## Krueger (5. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Bei HdRO stimmts, WAR und AOC musste man jedoch schon eine Kreditkarte haben, da war ich von Anfang an dabei, wenn auch nicht allzu lang.



Das kann nicht sein. Ich habe WAR und AoC den Freimonat gespielt und ich benutze grundsätzlich NIE meine KK im Internet. Monatliche Gebühren bezahle ich entweder per Lastschriftverfahren oder wenn es sein muß PayPal. Die einzigen Spiele, wo ich wirklich ein Abo bezahlt habe bzw. immer noch tu sind WoW und HdRO (mittlerweile LTA).


----------



## kentin (5. März 2011)

Hm also ich hab grade just for fun mal den produktkey eingegeben(bei Gamecard) mit dem man Rift aktiviert und er wird als Gutscheincode genommen!

Allerding kann ich den kauf nicht abschließen (neue Seite "Leider können wir deinen Kauf nicht abschließen) was aber denke ich eher mit der Serverüberlastung zusammenhängt. Könnts ja ma ausprobieren, wie gesagt bei mir wurdes als Gutschein erkannt.


mfg Gal


----------



## myadictivo (5. März 2011)

René93 schrieb:


> Ein vorposter hatte 13 € und GTC in einem Satz verwendet... 13€? Bei uns am Saturn (ich war nochmal vorhin da) gibt es nur für 27€ für 2 Monate und damit rechne ich nicht als Käufer eines Spieles, dass Bonus kosten von mehr 50% des ursprünglichen Preises anfallen damit ich einen Gratismonat spielen kann nur damit quasi gesichert ist, dass mir Trion mehr als den Preis des Spiels abgezogen haben. Fakt ist das Trion sich indirekt ein Eigentor geschossen hat. Leider Gottes muss man sagen. Das soll nich heisse Trion failed sondern einfach, dass das ein bisschen schlecht für manche Menschen organisiert ist :/
> Ist mir jetzt auch egal, das spiel ist zurück gebracht ich hab meine 50€ und spiel jz von dem Geld DoW2 Retribution danke Trion!



ich glaub in der zeit in der du hier gepostet hast, x mal zum saturn bist und das spiel auch noch wieder zurück gegeben hast (wahrscheinlich ist der account ja trotzdem angelegt und aktiviert mit dem key, wa  ) hättest du locker und flockig paypal aktivieren können oder dir online ne 0815 prepaid kreditkarte anschaffen. das wären dann 5 minuten aufopfern gewesen um an die 30 tage spielzeit zu kommen. du hattest die möglichkeit in betas und zum headstart unverbindlich und sogar völlig kostenlos reinzuschnuppern und wenns dir gefällt würden so oder so über kurz oder lang dann die 13Eus im monat fällig.. naja..immerhin einer weniger der die warteschlangen vollstopft


----------



## Lintflas (5. März 2011)

Kann mal büdde jemand diesen überflüssigen und teilweise auf vollkommen falschen Tatsachen beruhenden Jammer-Thread schließen? -.-


----------



## Valkris (5. März 2011)

HenrikP. schrieb:


> Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass man eine KK zum Spielen braucht, da das Spiel ab 12 Jahren ist und soweit ich weiß, besitzen 12jährige keine KK. Da dann nur die GTC übrig bleibt, handelt es sich nicht mehr um 30 kostenlose Tage, sondern um 30 kostenlose und 30 kostenpflichtige Tage, was aus meiner Sicht nicht in Ordnung ist (trotz Ankündigen, die aus meiner Sicht aber nicht überall deutlich zu sehen waren).
> Naja, wenn Trion nicht sehr schnell ELV zur Verfügung stellt, werden zumindest die Spieler unter 18 recht schnell verschwinden...


Wäre traumhaft! Endlich wieder nen gescheiter Chat....


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2011)

Bei PayPal kann man doch auch ein Lastschriftverfahren wählen. Und nachdem du bei Rift PayPal verwenden kannst, kannst du auch über Lastschriftverfahren bezahlen. Was ist so schwer daran, einen PayPal-Account anzulegen?
Ob du da nun deine Bankdaten eingibst, oder auf der Webseite des Spieleherstellers selbst. Bei PayPal hast du alles schon zentral. Wer das nicht möchte, hat halt Pech gehabt. Und bitte hört endlich mit diesen "das Spiel ist ab 12" Geseier auf. Das bezieht sich auf den Inhalt und hat nichts mit dem Abo zu tun. Also Minderjähriger bekommst du keine Kreditkarte und darfst aber auch nicht nach Lust und Laune Abos abschließen. Und wenn das Spiel ab 6 wäre, dass ist völlig egal. Ihr braucht sowieso die Zustimmung eurer Eltern.


----------



## Fluti (5. März 2011)

HenrikP. schrieb:


> Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass man eine KK zum Spielen braucht, da das Spiel ab 12 Jahren ist und soweit ich weiß, besitzen 12jährige keine KK. Da dann nur die GTC übrig bleibt, handelt es sich nicht mehr um 30 kostenlose Tage, sondern um 30 kostenlose und 30 kostenpflichtige Tage, was aus meiner Sicht nicht in Ordnung ist (trotz Ankündigen, die aus meiner Sicht aber nicht überall deutlich zu sehen waren).
> Naja, wenn Trion nicht sehr schnell ELV zur Verfügung stellt, werden zumindest die Spieler unter 18 recht schnell verschwinden...



Entschuldige bitte, aber liest auch die anderen Posts richtig und aufmerksam durch? Oder schreibst du einfach wild drauf los?

Noch einmal langsam und zum mitschreiben für dich, so wie es auch schon kaepteniglo, geschrieben hat.

Trion hat nichts mit der Altereinstufung zu tun. Diese kann in jedem Land anders ausfallen. Hier in Deutschland (USK) ist es ab 12, in Amerika kann es ab 16 sein (keine Ahnung wie es dort ist) und in Japan kann es ab 21 Jahren sein. Dafür kann Trion nichts, wie die Länder in denen das Spiel auf dem Markt ist, das Spiel Einstufen. Eine Altersfreigabe hat niemals was mit einem Abo in einem Spiel zu tun. Rein gesetzlich gesehn, darf man erst ab 18 (Volljährig und somit voll geschäftsfähig) ein Abo abschließen. So besagt es das gesetz in Deutschland. Halten tut sich daran natürlich kaum einer, da man sowas nur schwer Online Prüfen kann. (Wobei man sowas mal einführen sollte, meiner Meinung nach)
Das selbe trifft auch auf Blizzard, NCsoft und wie sie alle heißen zu. Keiner von denen hat was mit der Alterseinstufung des Spiels zu tun.

Hast du dies nun auch verstanden. Und ich hoffe mal alle andere auch!!!

Und ich möchte jetzt hier nur mal eins sagen, wenn es nach Trion gegangen wäre. Wäre es nur möglich gewesen mit einer Kreditkarte ein Abo abzuschließen. Da der aufschrei aber groß war, hatte man einen tag vor Headstart noch Paypal hinzugefügt. Dies stand jedoch schon lange genug in den Foren. Und wenn man sich für ein Spiel interessiert dann liest man auch die Foren durch und informiert sich dort oder schreibt den Support an!

Und mal ehrlich Paypal einzurichten ist eine sache von 5 Minuten. Man geht auf die Seite registriert sich dort und dann ist das gröbste schon getan. Um das Konto zu bestätigen braucht man nur den Konotauszug auf dem dann 2x Cent beträge zu finden sind und gibt die dort ein.

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich find es gut das es so gelöst ist, dann bleiben die ganzen Kinder, so nenn ich sie mal, mit ihrer Getto Sprache weg von RIFT. Denn auf diese "Alter krass man" oder "Boar ey voll hammer" Spieler hab ich keinen bock mehr. Davon gibts in den anderen MMOs inzwischen viel zu viele!

So und ich geht jetzt arbeiten!

*
*


----------



## Shackal (5. März 2011)

Ruhkskar schrieb:


> Hoi
> 
> Sich über Sachen zu beschweren die im Vorraus schon festgestanden haben find ich ja mal reichlich sinnfrei....
> 
> ...



Viele wissen halt nicht das es vor WoW noch andere MMOs gab wie Anachy Online oder FF11 sowie Starwars Galaxy online usw.....

Edit:
Das mit Credit karten war frücher kein Problem und hatten in Deudschland wesendlich weniger Spieler besessen man machte es endweder über bekannte oderd e eigenen Eltern.


----------



## Sikes (5. März 2011)

Zusammenfassend kann man also sagen:


Das Spiel ist aber 12 Jahren freigegeben. Das heisst, das die Darstellungen im Spiel für 12jährige geeignet ist. 


Um die 30 Tage Spielzeit welche beim Kauf eines Spiels mit dabei sind freizuschalten braucht es ein Abo. Hinweise hierzu stehen auf der Verpackung. Bei Amazon und Steam wird ebenfalls darauf hingewiesen. Ausserdem wurde alles im Forum von Trion mehrfach mitgeteilt . Möglich ist dies mit

a) Kreditkarte§
b) PayPal§*
c) Timecard

§Nach Abschluss eines Abos kann man das Abo wieder kündigen, ohne das der folge Monat abgebucht wird. 
*Für PayPal braucht es KEINE Kreditkarte, es reicht auch ein ganz normales Bankkonto welches man mit dem PayPal verbindet.


Andere (P2P = Pay to Play) Spiele brauchten ebenfalls einen Aboabschluss. Bekannte Beispiele sind

-WoW
-WAR
-Aion


Zu der Aussage "Die 30 Tage Freispielzeit sind nicht Frei wenn man vorher eine GTC kaufen muss" folgendes: Es werden nicht einfach 30 Tage Spielzeit mit dem Kauf des Spiels verschenkt, sondern die erhält man mit Abschluss eines Abos. Dies dient der Authentifizierung. Jeder kann mit einer Kreditkarte irgendwelche Sachen im Internet freischalten. Sollte also jemandem die Karte gestohlen worden sein, so kann der Inhaber die Zahlung jederzeit verweigern.


----------



## Xathom (5. März 2011)

Immer diese gejammere...

Wenn ich ständig diese Heulposts lese bekomm ich echt nen K....krampf.
Schaltet doch mal euer Gehirn ein und schaut in das Supportforum!
Nein es wird sich bei Buffed ausgekotzt, bei manchen Leuten muss man echt anfangen zu zweifeln.

Erste Möglichkeit CD Key als Gametimecard eingeben. LINK

Zweite falls das nicht geht (nicht so die feine Art)LINK

*WICHTIG, DAS ABO SOFORT NACH FREISCHALTUNG KÜNDIGEN UND DIE DATEN UNTER ZAHLUNGSMETHODEN LÖSCHEN!!!!!!*
(aber das liest eh keiner von euch)


----------



## Knurrbauch (5. März 2011)

Ich würde mich mit der Methode im Zitat über mir zurückhalten: "irgendeine" Kreditkartennummer angeben etc. ist so gesehen Kreditkartenbetrug, egal ob das Abo sofort gekündigt wird oder nicht. Obacht.


----------



## myadictivo (5. März 2011)

geht das überhaupt ? man sollte doch annehmen, dass die kartennummern irgendwie geprüft werden 
da find ich den tipp mit dem cdkey als gamecard key schon besser..wenn es denn funktioniert


----------



## Fluti (6. März 2011)

Das das ganze ja inzwischen schon von einige Leuten (einschließlich von mir) mehr als Ausführlich beschrieben wurde, wie das ganze abläuft ect. pp.
Bin ich schwer dafür das ganze Thema mal zu schließen, bevor morgen wieder einer ankommt, der meint "Eh des geht net, so ein kack ey"


----------



## HenrikP. (6. März 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber liest auch die anderen Posts richtig und aufmerksam durch? Oder schreibst du einfach wild drauf los?
> 
> Noch einmal langsam und zum mitschreiben für dich, so wie es auch schon kaepteniglo, geschrieben hat.
> 
> ...



Komisch, dass man bei WoW auch als Minderjähriger ein Abo abschließen kann, meinst du nicht?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2011)

Henrik, man darf als Minderjähriger nicht mal einen Account erstellen. Bei keinem der Abo-MMO.


----------



## Fluti (6. März 2011)

HenrikP. schrieb:


> Komisch, dass man bei WoW auch als Minderjähriger ein Abo abschließen kann, meinst du nicht?



Entschuldige das ich jetzt so direkt bin. Aber so dämlich kann man nicht sein!

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



> Rein gesetzlich gesehn, darf man erst ab 18 (Volljährig und somit voll geschäftsfähig) ein Abo abschließen. So besagt es das gesetz in Deutschland.



Natürlich kannst du schon mit 12 oder sogar gleich nach der geburt ein Abo abschließen, du DARFST es aber rein gesetzlich gesehn nicht! Und hier kommt der nächste satz:



> Halten tut sich daran natürlich kaum einer, da man sowas nur schwer Online Prüfen kann.


----------



## myadictivo (7. März 2011)

es gibt doch den begriff der beschränkten geschäftsfähigkeit (von 7-18 jahre) wobei der vertrag dann schwebend unwirksam ist. (taschengeldparagraph und so).


----------



## Freakypriest (7. März 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> es gibt doch den begriff der beschränkten geschäftsfähigkeit (von 7-18 jahre) wobei der vertrag dann schwebend unwirksam ist. (taschengeldparagraph und so).



Das bezieht sich aber auf Dinge kaufen wie am Kiosk oder im Laden. Und hat mit einem abschluss von einem Abo mit monatlichen Gebühren recht wenig zu tun.


----------



## Roy1971 (7. März 2011)

Über die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten bei "Rift" bin ich auch nicht ganz so glücklich. Grundsätzlich wäre es kein Problem, ELV einzuführen. Haben viele andere MMO´s hier in Deutschland schließlich auch (siehe den großen Genrekollegen) und ist daher doch irgendwie "Standard". 
Nun hatte ich mich über die Zahlungsmodalitäten im Voraus nicht informiert (mein Fehler!!!) und habe so dann nur spielen können, da ich meine Kreditkarte angegeben habe. Da ich aber mit Gamecards verlängern möchte, habe ich das Abo direkt gekündigt. Soweit, so "noch" gut. Aber was ich absolut eine Frechheit finde, ist, dass ich meine Kreditkarteninfomationen nicht mehr aus meinem "Account" löschen kann. Dieser "Löschen"-Button wird zwar angezeigt, ist aber leider nicht funktionsfähig. Es kommt zwar die Meldung, ich solls später versuchen, aber dass habe ich jetzt nach dem 10 Versuch an verschiedenen Tagen endgültig abgehackt. Ein Ticket hat bisher auch noch keine Reaktion von Seitens Trion geführt. 
Und genau hier liegt das Problem bzgl. der geforderten Daten. Wenn ich schon ABO´s abschließen "muß", möchte ich doch darüber bestimmen können, wielange meine Daten gespeichert bleiben dürfen. Werd jetzt noch einige Tage warten und mich dann mal an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden...


----------



## Azddel (7. März 2011)

Bei mir hat das Löschen der Informationen tadelllos funktioniert.


----------



## Sailor69 (7. März 2011)

hab nur eine frage reicht es wenn ich mir eine game card kaufe, oder muß ich mit karte oder paypal denn acc freischalten die 30 gratis tage sind mir egal.
geht mir nur darum ob ich rift mit einer game card spielen kann oder ob ich eine kk oder paypal brauch um es frei zuschalten


----------



## Lopuslavite (7. März 2011)

Sailor69 schrieb:


> hab nur eine frage reicht es wenn ich mir eine game card kaufe, oder muß ich mit karte oder paypal denn acc freischalten die 30 gratis tage sind mir egal.
> geht mir nur darum ob ich rift mit einer game card spielen kann oder ob ich eine kk oder paypal brauch um es frei zuschalten



Es gibt gamecards zu kaufen!bei amazon,saturn usw. das genügt auch um frei zu schalten und bekommst die 30 tage gratis dann


----------



## Freakypriest (7. März 2011)

Sailor69 schrieb:


> hab nur eine frage reicht es wenn ich mir eine game card kaufe, oder muß ich mit karte oder paypal denn acc freischalten die 30 gratis tage sind mir egal.
> geht mir nur darum ob ich rift mit einer game card spielen kann oder ob ich eine kk oder paypal brauch um es frei zuschalten




Nein eine Gamecard reicht zum freischalten KK Paypal ist nicht nötig. Nur brauchst du sofort eine GC wie in anderen Spielen auch.

Desweiteren soll ELV später auch zur verfügung stehen. Trion hat einfach nicht mit Deutschland gerechnet, denn in anderen Ländern ist eine KK standart nur hier nicht


----------



## Sailor69 (7. März 2011)

ok danke wenn eine gamecard reicht ist doch alles in ordnung wiso dann diese aufregung hier ?
dachte mann muß mit einer kk das spiel freischalten 
oder gehts hier nur um die 30 gratis tage glaube bei fast jeden spiel bekommt mann die erst wenn man auch spielzeit kauft.


----------



## llcool13 (7. März 2011)

Krueger schrieb:


> Ich schon. Bei HdRO bin ich mir 100% sicher, das es nicht so ist (zumindestens als es noch nicht F2P war). Bei WoW, AoC und WAR bin ich mir ebenfalls 99% sicher das man kein Abo abschließen musste um den Freimonat zu bekommen. Der Freimonat begann immer sofort mit der Eingabe des Keys.



Dann müssen sie das iwann mal geändert haben. Ich bin mir zwar nicht zu 100% sicher aber meine mich entsinnen zu können (ist schon recht lange her) das ich damals erst n Abo abschließen musste um HdRo spielen zu können. Aber da du dir 100% sicher bist will ich garnicht abstreiten das ich mich auch täuschen kann.


----------



## Freakypriest (7. März 2011)

Bei manchen bin ich auch nicht sicher aber WoW hat zu 100% ein ABO oder Gamecard verlangt.


----------



## Fluti (7. März 2011)

Irgendwie raff ichs net! 
Es ist vollkommen egal ob Trion jetzt ein direktes ELV Verfahren anbietet oder eben Paypal. Beides ist eins zu eins das selbe! Ob ich jetzt meine kontodaten bei Trion angebe oder eben schnell einen Account bei Paypal anlege kommt genau aufs selbe raus. Und nur mal eben am rande, Paypal ist inzwischen Standart geworden. Man kann inzwischen so gut wie überall mit Paypal zahlen. 

Also entweder es finden sich die leute damit ab, das ein Abo nur mit KK, PP oder GTC geht, oder sie bleiben da wo der Pfeffer wächst!


----------



## Roy1971 (7. März 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> Irgendwie raff ichs net!
> Es ist vollkommen egal ob Trion jetzt ein direktes ELV Verfahren anbietet oder eben Paypal. Beides ist eins zu eins das selbe! Ob ich jetzt meine kontodaten bei Trion angebe oder eben schnell einen Account bei Paypal anlege kommt genau aufs selbe raus. Und nur mal eben am rande, Paypal ist inzwischen Standart geworden. Man kann inzwischen so gut wie überall mit Paypal zahlen.



Paypal = ELV? Es gibt da doch schon gravierende Unterschiede. Und wer sich mal mit dem Thema Paypal und Sicherheit auseineinder gesetzt hat, wird die Vorteile des ELV zu schätzen wissen. Ich bin kein Freund von Paypal und obwohl ich eine Kreditkarte mein eigen nenne, gebe ich ungern meine Kreditkarte als Zahlungsmittel an. Denn sollte es mal zu Mißbrauch kommen, ist es bei Paypal/Kreditkarte ein weitaus größerer Aufwand, Fehlbuchungen zu stornieren. Bei ELV geh ich zur Bank und stornier das einfach.


----------



## llcool13 (7. März 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> Irgendwie raff ichs net!
> Es ist vollkommen egal ob Trion jetzt ein direktes ELV Verfahren anbietet oder eben Paypal. Beides ist eins zu eins das selbe! Ob ich jetzt meine kontodaten bei Trion angebe oder eben schnell einen Account bei Paypal anlege kommt genau aufs selbe raus. Und nur mal eben am rande, Paypal ist inzwischen Standart geworden. Man kann inzwischen so gut wie überall mit Paypal zahlen.
> 
> Also entweder es finden sich die leute damit ab, das ein Abo nur mit KK, PP oder GTC geht, oder sie bleiben da wo der Pfeffer wächst!



Exakt das selbe ist es ja nun nicht, allerdings fast. Es ist halt immer noch ein "Mittelsmann" dazwischen. Bei diesem kann es natürlich zu Komplikationen kommen (Thema Sicherheit). Aber die kann es auch geben wenn man es direkt über Trion macht. Also gehupft wie gesprungen. 
Ich für meinen Teil hatte zum Glück noch nie Probleme mit PayPal und bin diesem deshalb nicht abgeneigt. Aber das mag bei anderen natürlich anders ausschauen.


----------



## Fluti (7. März 2011)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Paypal = ELV? Es gibt da doch schon gravierende Unterschiede. Und wer sich mal mit dem Thema Paypal und Sicherheit auseineinder gesetzt hat, wird die Vorteile des ELV zu schätzen wissen. Ich bin kein Freund von Paypal und obwohl ich eine Kreditkarte mein eigen nenne, gebe ich ungern meine Kreditkarte als Zahlungsmittel an. Denn sollte es mal zu Mißbrauch kommen, ist es bei Paypal/Kreditkarte ein weitaus größerer Aufwand, Fehlbuchungen zu stornieren. Bei ELV geh ich zur Bank und stornier das einfach.



Also ich bitte dich. Ob ich jetzt meine Bankdaten auf der Seite eingebe oder sie auf der anderen seite angebe. Paypal bietet genauso ELV an wie es andere tun. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt ist es eine Onlinebank. Und wegen der sicherheit, wenn man ganz genau geht, dürfte man gar nichts online gar nichts abschließen, denn nichts ist sicher im WWW. Und da ich inzwischen schon fast 10 Jahre bei Paypal bin, und alles darüber laufen lasse und das ohne Probleme, bin ich auch voll und ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## myadictivo (8. März 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Dann müssen sie das iwann mal geändert haben. Ich bin mir zwar nicht zu 100% sicher aber meine mich entsinnen zu können (ist schon recht lange her) das ich damals erst n Abo abschließen musste um HdRo spielen zu können. Aber da du dir 100% sicher bist will ich garnicht abstreiten das ich mich auch täuschen kann.



ich mußte definitiv nen abo abschließen um zocken zu können und mir extra für dieses lausige spiel welches ich nach 5-6 stunden in die tonne getreten hab einen clickandbuy account machen. soviel mal zum thema benutzerfreundlichkeit und so weiter. (okay, ich hatte damals noch keine KK). aber paypal und diesem mir damals fremden clickandbuy gedöns steh ich halt mal bißl skeptisch gegenüber


----------



## myadictivo (8. März 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich aber auf Dinge kaufen wie am Kiosk oder im Laden. Und hat mit einem abschluss von einem Abo mit monatlichen Gebühren recht wenig zu tun.



weil ? gibts dazu auch ne begründung oder halt einfach mal in den raum gestellt ?


----------



## Freakypriest (8. März 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> weil ? gibts dazu auch ne begründung oder halt einfach mal in den raum gestellt ?




Weil es so ist, ich kenne die Paragraphen nicht auswendig aber sie beziehen sich auf Mündlich geschlossene Kaufverträge wie z.B. an der Kasse bezahlen.
Ein Monatlichen Abo abzuschließen ist ein schriftlicher Vertrag auch wenn er nicht unterschrieben wird und solche dürfen erst mit 18Jahren abgeschlossen werden.


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (8. März 2011)

genau so ist es :>


----------



## Kaldreth (8. März 2011)

Aus beruflicher Erfahrung weiß ich, dass es gar nicht sooo einfach ist ein ELV Verfahren auf die Beine zu stellen! Da bedient man sich gerne an einem 3. Anbieter, der das für einen übernimmt. Klar für den Kunden nicht ganz so erfreulich aber in meinen Augen nach zu vollziehen!

Man muss ja auch beachten, dass es das ELV ein Bezahlsystem ist, was fast ausschließlich in Deutschland so verbreitet ist. Diese Bezahlmethode wird meistens nur in Deutschland bzw. extra für Deutschland angeboten! Aber es gibt ja auch noch die Möglichkeit mit GTC zu bezahlen, wenn man keine KK hat. 

Eine Kreditkarte ist übrigens auch kein Teufelswerk und mittlerweile bin ich froh mir ein besorgt zu haben!


----------



## Roy1971 (8. März 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> Also ich bitte dich. Ob ich jetzt meine Bankdaten auf der Seite eingebe oder sie auf der anderen seite angebe. Paypal bietet genauso ELV an wie es andere tun. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt ist es eine Onlinebank. Und wegen der sicherheit, wenn man ganz genau geht, dürfte man gar nichts online gar nichts abschließen, denn nichts ist sicher im WWW. Und da ich inzwischen schon fast 10 Jahre bei Paypal bin, und alles darüber laufen lasse und das ohne Probleme, bin ich auch voll und ganz zufrieden damit.



Schön, dass du 10 Jahre keine Probleme hattest. Ich kann da nur sagen, dass ich ein Jahr bei Paypal war und richtig Probleme hatte. So sieht es dann jeder anders. Für mich ist Paypal keine Alternative mehr.


----------



## Wahnsinn (8. März 2011)

Ich hol mir seit gut 2 Jahren Gametime Cards (Manchmal auch CD Keys) in diveren Online Shops und bezahle mit *Paysafe Card *- finde dass ist momentan die beste Möglichkeit. 
Werd mir heute vermutlich auch Rift mit einer 30 Tage Gametimecard kaufen und zahle insgesamt 49 &#8364;, in der Schweiz würde ich alleine für das Spiel schon mehr zahlen.


----------



## Camuro (8. März 2011)

Das mit dem Abo stört mich wenig, da ich PayPal besitze, allerdings fände ich es durchaus hilfreicher wenn sie ELV einführen würden, da es doch viele gibt die keine KK oder PayPal besitzen oder nicht benutzen möchten.
Ich glaub ich hab bisher auch noch kein Spiel gespielt, bei dem es nicht möglich war per ELV zu bezahlen. o_O


----------

